

eBay to Stop Advertising Inside Mobile Apps: “It’s Not Worth It.” - UnfalseDesign
http://allthingsd.com/20121219/ebay-to-stop-advertising-inside-mobile-apps-its-not-worth-it/

======
duskwuff
Sounds like what they're specifically stopping here is selling ad space inside
their eBay app. Which makes sense -- they already make money off the app by
getting more people to buy stuff on eBay; running ads in the app is just a
distraction, and I'm surprised they were doing that in the first place.

Now, if they were stopping _buying_ mobile ads, that'd be bigger news. But
that doesn't seem to be what they're talking about.

